# Taking my EMT - B Test Today!(I just found out I failed!)



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Please wish me luck! I am really nervous! It's just the practical part and if I pass that then I can take the written test at a later date.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Taking my EMT - B Test Today!*

oh cool! my brother just took an excelerated EMT class and he now is waiting to take his test. He will take it next Thursday. THey do both in the same day, must be a state thing.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Taking my EMT - B Test Today!*

Yeah, must be. MA bites! lol

I keep going over how to splint, backboard, use the traction splint..... :GAAH: I just want it over with.

Between this and Dawn I need :help: :slapfloor:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Taking my EMT - B Test Today!*

Oh good luck. I just know you will do great.


----------



## cjpup (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Taking my EMT - B Test Today!*

GOOD LUCK!!! My dad has been a paramedic for like 25 yrs. He recently had to take the test because he had let his license lapse. It took them a long time but he said it wasnt too hard (then again, hes been doing it for 25 yrs.) You will do great!!


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Taking my EMT - B Test Today!*

Good luck- I know you'll do well.
I do admire those who take the time and trouble to learn how to save lives and help the injured and sick. Hooray for you.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Taking my EMT - B Test Today!*

Oh yeah! Good luck! Are you going to work full-time? I have so much respect for people who go into these types of careers. :clap:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Taking my EMT - B Test Today!*

Thank You. I will be leaving in an hour to practice and then take my test! Yikes!

Yes, I want to work full time. If all goes well then I will go back to school to be a paramedic or intermediate.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Taking my EMT - B Test Today!*



enjoytheride said:


> Good luck- I know you'll do well.
> I do admire those who take the time and trouble to learn how to save lives and help the injured and sick. Hooray for you.


I have an EMT friend, Cousin and soon to be EMT brother. I cant get over how excited they get to go on a call. I razz my friend and cousin about them enjoying other peoples misfortunes. :shocked: It certainly takes a certain kind of person to be able to do it.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Taking my EMT - B Test Today!*

Ok, I'm off. :help:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Taking my EMT - B Test Today!*

Good Luck! I know you will pass the test with flying colors :stars:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Taking my EMT - B Test Today!*

Ok, well I'm done. Arg! That was hard. I can't even think straight anymore. I am pretty sure I failed two of four stations. I didn't get called back to re-test so I either really failed or really passed. You only get called back in to re-test if you fail one station. :shrug: :hair: :help: :doh: :GAAH:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Taking my EMT - B Test Today!*

when will you know? Well I hope it is that you passed. ray:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Taking my EMT - B Test Today!*

2-4 weeks. If its a postcard thats good, if its a big envelope thats bad. lol

I forgot the head blocks when I did back boarding! :doh: Not sure if my examiner noticed or not. I also took a long time on my Medical and trauma assessments. I know I can't keep second guessing what I did but -> :GAAH: The testing started at 5:30 and ended at 10:30. Boy is my brain fried.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Taking my EMT - B Test Today!(Not sure how I did)*

Well, we will be waiting to hear the GOOD news. Just keep thinking good thoughts.
It is our human nature to second guess ourselves. I am sure you did fine.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

So I failed both my trauma/medical assessment and my back boarding station! :tears: :sigh:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

My goodness, I'm so sorry.....of course you had been under tremendous stress at the time with Dawn...we understand, when can you re-test? :grouphug:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Yes, I can. I need to pay another fee. But not as big as the original fee. My mom offered to pay it for me. 

I'm just discouraged. At least I know what to expect this time.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

As you said, you know what to expect now....and won't have that stress on you...really nice of your mom to pay for the second round :greengrin:


----------



## Tog Lovers (Oct 10, 2007)

So Sorry. i know how you feel...Been there Done that! The second time around was much easier for me because I wasn't sooo nervous. By that point I figured if I did it fine if not that was fine too. I'm sure you will do great the next time!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh bummers :hug:


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

Bummerette (that's a little bummer.) I do hope you go again - this time it will not be such an unknown and I'm sure you'll succeed. Good luck.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

"If at first you don't succeed, try, try again." :hug:


----------

